# Blue Hydrangea Blank - another way



## PenMan1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Planning:
Use materials that look like a Hydrangeas. We used blue Hydrangea flowers

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8612/medium/1_Vince_Dooley_Hydrangea.jpg
STEP 1: FIND a National Championship winning football coach that is also a Master Gardener and propagates his own hydrangeas. BUY HIS PLANTS! In our case, he just lives up the road and his a Hydrangea is world famous.

STEP 1.5 MOVE TO A CLIMATE where Hydrangea thrives!

STEP 2:
PLANT his plants then wait 5 years. If his plant didn't produce beautiful blue hydrangea flowers, BUY ANOTHER PLANT AND WAIT 5 MORE YEARS.

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8612/medium/1_Hydrangea6.JPG
STEP 3:
JUST BEFORE all of the beautiful flowers turn brown, pick the flowers.

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8612/medium/1_Hydrangea1.JPG

STEP 4: Cast the flowers.

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8612/medium/2_Hydrangea2.JPG
Add more blue PR stuff as thin as water till all voids are filled

step 5: produce a blank
http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8612/medium/1_Hydrangea3.JPG

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8612/medium/1_Hydrangea5.JPG
Step 6: FIND SOMEONE WILLING TO PAY for a pen that took 5 years to make.

OR.....you could just buy the resin blank I NEVER SAID this was a BETTER WAY


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 17, 2014)

COOL!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 17, 2014)

I always thought you were a flower child. Now I know.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 17, 2014)

I thought Georgia fans weren't allowed to touch anything blue! :wink:


----------



## Marko50 (Jun 18, 2014)

Great idea. Love it!


----------

